
Anthony Burgess’s boundless curiosity - agronaut
https://www.newstatesman.com/The-Ink-Trade-Selected-Journalism-1961-1993-Anthony-Burgess-review
======
econnor
My enduring memory of Burgess was on a highbrow literary quiz show where he
failed to identify a passage from Proust. Chagrined and with as straight a
face as he could muster he explained that he had only ever read Proust in
French.

